
How can we punish African governments for shutting down the Internet? - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/01/01/ethiopia-africa-internet-shutdowns-africa-telecommunications-policy/
======
oriettaxx
the sentence "Perhaps governments should be punished at an ICANN level, where
allocation of IP addresses are restricted?" is totally unreadable

I did not make any research, this is just my MHO (I have in mind Ethiopia, and
I exclude electoral days):

* governments of poor countries do not have $$$ to control the internet (society), so in case of a threat they just close it down: it is a total mess, the gov. knows it (and their PM is a young tetchy guy), but they cannot afford alternatives.

* gov. of rich countries do have cash to use the internet to control people, and the last think they want is not having the internet

the issue is very serious

A fake video, published in specific moment, can be a catastrophe

